# Generator won't stay running



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a Generac Wheelhouse 5550 Generator with a Briggs motor on it. If I set it up for normal operation, it will start and idle very poorly for as long as I want it to. Here's the fun part: When I shut off the full supply, it will get to proper operating speed and then stall.

Troubleshooting:

1. I've put in fresh gas, so it's not stale gas. Old gas had stabilizer in it anyway.
2. I've checked the spark plug and its "OK", but likely not the problem. 
3. I've removed the wire from the oil pressure sender and there was no change
4. I have a cracked EGR hose, but I don't think that's an issue because:
4a. Its in front of the carb
4b. It isn't tightest of connections to begin with

It ran fine last fall and starts up on the first pull.

I'm assuming since it will idle up after I shut off the fuel supply that it is emptying the carburetor, but I could be wrong. Running with starting fluid doesn't make any difference, so I'm still in favor of ruling out gas.

Any suggestions?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You may have old gas in the float bowl. It probably just needs to be cleaned out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It sounds like E-10 gasoline has gummed up your carburetor. I learned the hard way that E-10 is very bad for small engines, even when fuel stabilizer is added.

I run non-ethanol in all my small engines - mowers, chainsaw, generator, etc.

One additive that I have found to work at cleaning the E-10 gum build up out is called Star Tron. An 8 oz bottle will run you about $8 at most auto parts stores. It works.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sounds like its flooding out and when you cut fuel it starts to burn the fuel and as it lessens the carburator gets more air and then starts to run correctly until it runs dry.. Carb clean out with focus on float fuel shutoff.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I had same issue last power outage and I ran some carb/fuel/dry gas treatment thru it and then ran the gen several days during outage all was well.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I believe rice paddy daddy is completely correct.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gas left in engines untreated for the winter tend to gum up with a varnish from the gas. I bet cleaning the carb will likely solve your problem. At least it's a starting point.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those carbs don't have the common float tank, it is an odd setup.

try winding in the low speed idle screw in to see if the RPM comes up, remember where it was before you start turning, the are generally easy to clean out, small hole wise.

BE careful of the gaskets when taking apart, especially the reed valve one..

I do use compressed air to assist the jet cleanout.

Check the air filter, blow it out, that can cause rich running also.

you can run Seafoam in it to help dissolve the scum, if you don't want to pull the carb. check the positioning of the choke, making sure it is wide open 

after it starts.

sometime they get a minute. piece of crap in it and loads the engine. 

Just used the Seafoam in one and after about 2 hours running the thing cleaned itself out.

I just did one, a honda that had not run in 25 rears, I did clean the carb out. ran like a top.

Another one I recently did was running rough, replaced the plug, took care of the problem.

Make sure the RPM load regulator moves freely, they can bog an engine down also. it is a flag that runs in conjunction with engine air cooling intake.

Everyone of my gas burners has the stabilized gas changed out every year, never had a problem yet.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

problem with ethanol gas is the alcohol content. alcohol in general absorbs water(thats just what it does) so if your fuel cap is vented(most are) the ehtanol fuel absorbed moisture.once it does that it forms a gummy substance that will clog all the jets. when it does that it also lowers the octane rating of the fuel. if you run 87 octane fuel it really doesnt take much moisture to lower it to a point that makes it not even ignite. take the bowl off spray out the jets clean everything up real good. and NEVER EVER BUY ETHANOL GAS FOR SMALL EQUIPMENT. my mom recently bought a weedeater edger combo from home depot. it actually came with a warnings about running the ethanol fuel.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> You may have old gas in the float bowl. It probably just needs to be cleaned out.


After reading the OP - that was my first thought..old fuel with a little water


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ethanol Gas is the biggest problem for most small engines. Ethanol subsidies by the US Federal government must stop.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My Husky chain saw is used so infrequently that going to the shop to get that ridiculously small carb cleaned was a routine thing.
The LAST time they wanted to charge me $85 for a new carb. Nope.
After buying a gallon of non-ethanol gas, adding the 2 cycle oil and Stabil, I put in a dash of Sea Foam and three times the recommended amount of Star Tron.
The saw fired on the 4th pull, ran poorly for about 60 seconds, then ran fine.
Today, even if it has set for months, using the fuel mix I just described, it starts on the 2nd pull and runs great.

10% ethanol gasoline is garbage. But small engine shops love it - it brings them a lot of money. Yeah, non-ethanol costs 50 cents (or more) extra per gallon, but it is worth it for small equipment.
My GMC pickup gets 18.5 MPG on non-ethanol, and 17.2 MPG on 10%. It would probably last a lot longer too, if I ran good gasoline 100% of the time.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

slippy said:


> ethanol gas is the biggest problem for most small engines. All subsidies by the us federal government must stop.


ftfy!


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the help guys. I removed the float bowl and dumped out the tiny amount of fuel that was in it and it ran fine after that. I am always amazed at how the little bit of gas in the bowl can last so long. That thing ran crappy for over an hour the other day, you'd think it would evacuate.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Gimble said:


> Here's the fun part: When I shut off the full supply, it will get to proper operating speed and then stall.


To me it sounds like you said you shut off the fuel supply.
maybe try not doing that, engines need fuel to run.


----------



## Free Your Mind (Jul 30, 2016)

Sure sounds like a carb problem, maybe caused by E-gas or old (even if stabilizer is added it doesn't last super long). SOCOM42's advice is good, IMO. Sounds like it needs to be cleaned out and consumable parts replaced.


----------

